# Nikon Z50 APS-C announced



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2019)

Nikon Z 50 – DX Mirrorless camera


Light and agile, the Nikon Z 50 mirrorless camera with its 20.9 MP DX-format sensor delivers brilliant photos and stunning movies. Enabling up to 11 fps continuous shooting with autofocus and auto exposure, the Hybrid-AF (autofocus) system with Intelligent Eye-Detection AF is fast, precise, and...



www.nikon.co.uk





Z-mount, 20.9 Mpx, tilting screen, 11 fps, 30p 4K movie at £849 announced this morning. It’s going to have a tough time against the M6 II.


----------



## slclick (Oct 10, 2019)

It's the M5 Mark 2 for Nikon users. But no adapting the glass, good job Nikon.


----------

